

Ask HN: Is there a field that combines all the social sciences? - terrykohla

psychology, communications, economics, sociology, philosophy, history, political science, journalism, etc.
======
schrodingersCat
These skills apply to many analyst jobs in DC. Path to political glory: become
manipulative policy / econ/ PR wonk -> get high paying / low influence job in
DC -> catch someone powerful doing blow off a hooker -> get on ticket in home
district -> forget you ever learned these skills -> become member of congress
-> retire after one term after someone catches you doing blow off a hooker ->
become Fox News regular -> book deal

------
VandyILL
From my perspective there doesn't seem to be any one field that combines all
of them, but there do seem to be many permutations popping up that combine
multiple fields - ie. the rise of Behavioral Economics (mostly just psych +
econ). It seems like most of the cutting edge research in any given social
science field that I read about is usually just a mashup of two previously
divided schools of thought.

------
sciurus
psychology, communications, economics, sociology, philosophy, history,
political science, journalism, etc. can combine all of psychology,
communications, economics, sociology, philosophy, history, political science,
journalism, etc.

------
mrpound
Anthropology

